# BMW Ultimate Care +



## LogicalApex (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm on the fence about purchasing BMW Ultimate Care + on my car MY2020 530xe I purchased in October. The dealer let me know that I can purchase the plan at anytime until my 3y/36K mile plan expires. I'm coming in on my first service so I'm giving this some solid thought. I plan on holding the car for the long term so the 7y/125K mile plan would be what I'd probably get. If anyone has a recommendation on dealers to reach out to let me know.

My core question is to try to get a solid understanding of what's covered by the plan so I can accurately determine its value (or lack thereof). I tend to get my cars serviced at the dealer for the length of time I own them. But my last car was a Mercedes.

Does this plan cover everything listed in the service manual for my car? Or does it only cover some stuff? Would I be paying out of pocket for anything during service or will it be all be covered if listed by CBS or the manual?

I don't lease so my car will be owned for a minimum of 5 years, but likely 7-10 years.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

Start Here:

https://www.bmwusa.com/explore/bmw-value/bmw-maintenance/ultimate-care.html


----------



## LogicalApex (Aug 5, 2019)

1968BMW2800 said:


> Start Here:
> 
> https://www.bmwusa.com/explore/bmw-value/bmw-maintenance/ultimate-care.html


I have read there pretty extensively. Though I am not a fan of how poorly the site is laid out.

But if I understand the site and the service manual correctly Ultimate Care + should cover all of the maintenance in the manual up to 7y/125K miles (assuming I pay for the +4 upgrade). In addition to scheduled it should add Wipers & Brakes to the mix.

So I think it is safe to say I shouldn't have to pay for anything else with that upgrade.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

It's important to be clear that scheduled maintenance, even including some "wear" items like brake pads, differs from out-of-warranty repairs required due to parts or systems failing.

Oil/fluid renewals and scheduled service items on these cars can be handled by competent independent shops as well as BMW dealers, and, in my experience, even dealer service writers have some ability to negotiate price.

The expense most are concerned with -- costly electronic system failures, suspension issues, internal engine problems, transmission failure, warped rotors, to name a few -- are NOT part of the extended, pre-paid maintenance plans. If you understand that, and pre-paying represents value to you, then there you are.

FWIW, if one has an out-of-warranty Bimmer that won't start and, when they tow it into the dealer and it's a $2,500 part, plus labor, there is, perhaps, a little comfort in telling the service writer, "Hey, while your at it, change the oil. I've got Ultimate Care+."

Pays your money/takes your chances. YMMV.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Maintenance plans are (virtually ALWAYS) a waste of money.

Do you not know how to get a BMW serviced at a place that doesn't have "BMW" on the roof? If you can figure that out, you will save big. 

One of the hidden values to these service plans- value TO BMW- is that they 'trap' owners into the BMW ecosystem. People never learn how to get a car serviced elsewhere ...so when the CEL comes on at 60k miles, off they go to get raped.

Pencil it out. List each oil change, filter change, etc etc over the next X years and Y miles. (Oh, dont use the numbers the helpful BMW dealer prepared on their spreadsheet that is intended to scare you). You will almost surely be ahead if you buy your own service.

Also recognize if someone totals your car, that $6500 in service (or whatever they want for a 7/125 plan) is probably gone.


----------



## admranger (Dec 24, 2005)

ard said:


> Maintenance plans are (virtually ALWAYS) a waste of money.
> 
> Do you not know how to get a BMW saerviced at a place that doesn't have "BMW" on the roof? If you can figure that out, you will save big.
> 
> ...


This is wisdom. I strongly concur.


----------



## LogicalApex (Aug 5, 2019)

ard said:


> Maintenance plans are (virtually ALWAYS) a waste of money.
> 
> Do you not know how to get a BMW saerviced at a place that doesn't have "BMW" on the roof? If you can figure that out, you will save big.
> 
> ...


Solid advice.

I was skimming the data available to do a napkin comparison on costs and hadn't yet written it out. I had stumbled upon "BMW Value Service" which made the plan a toss up before even looking at indy pricing once the car is out of warranty. For my dealer oil changes would be $100 on value pricing which is very competitive.

Dealer service was in mind as I usually throw the OEM extended warranty in place and it makes that process a bit smoother. I haven't yet determined this will offer a lot of value for the BMW yet.

I picked these up on my last car (MB) as the MB forums had good details on dealers to price out with making the MB warranty and service contracts very close to par. But I don't see similar details on these forums.


----------



## sfscott (Dec 11, 2006)

While I generally agree that extended warranty/service contracts are not favorable to the customer, I ended up getting one on my 2015 X5 35d. While still on warranty, I had a mysterious transmission issue that took three tries over 6 weeks to resolve--and no small amount of fighting with the dealer. Ultimately, one of the dealer's long-tenured, don't GAF mechanics went to bat and got it resolved. Ended up being a transfer case issue.

I shudder to think what that would have cost off-warranty or if a non-dealer service shop was tasked with diagnosing it. As I bought the car after my lease ended, the previous experience led me to wanting the peace of mind when something breaks. And it is also nice to still not think twice about following every recommended CBS notification. Get a loaner car and never open my wallet. I also have some sense that I won't be sold maintenance and parts repairs that aren't needed since doing so is on BMW's (or whoever bought the risk) dime.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

sfscott said:


> I shudder to think what that would have cost off-warranty...


Thus, many of us pay the premium to lease.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

sfscott said:


> While I generally agree that extended warranty/service contracts are not favorable to the customer, I ended up getting one on my 2015 X5 35d. While still on warranty, I had a mysterious transmission issue that took three tries over 6 weeks to resolve--and no small amount of fighting with the dealer. Ultimately, one of the dealer's long-tenured, don't GAF mechanics went to bat and got it resolved. Ended up being a transfer case issue.
> 
> I shudder to think what that would have cost off-warranty or if a non-dealer service shop was tasked with diagnosing it. As I bought the car after my lease ended, the previous experience led me to wanting the peace of mind when something breaks. And it is also nice to still not think twice about following every recommended CBS notification. Get a loaner car and never open my wallet. I also have some sense that I won't be sold maintenance and parts repairs that aren't needed since doing so is on BMW's (or whoever bought the risk) dime.


I make a MASSIVE distinction between an extended warranty and a maintenance plan.

If you dont understand the difference you are the perfect victim

This thread is about maintenance plans. Not the warranty discussion you are having....

Im mr DIY, and still like 100k warranties for some cars. It lets me get most of the kinks out, so 100-200k is more troublefree, when I am doing the wrenching....:angel:


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

ard said:


> I make a MASSIVE distinction between an extended warranty and a maintenance plan.
> 
> If you dont understand the difference you are the perfect victim


Truth.

Even more truth; ain't no such thing as an "extended warranty." There are various "extended service contracts," with various levels of coverage. Unlike "bumper-to-bumper" original factory warranties, there are, as you know, exclusions, and conditions (as there are, technically, with original factory warranties as well).

Anyway, back to OP. ard makes the distinction between coverage for repairs vs. pre-paying for oil changes and the like.

The general rule is that, with any of these products, _The House Wins._ Meaning, over time, a few people come out ahead, but the vast majority pay in way more than they receive back in benefits. That's why dealers sell them. Profit!!

It's insurance. Do you think it will be cheaper, or so much more convenient, or beneficial in some other way, so that pre-paying for services you may or may not need in the future is worth the price? Most who do the math don't find compelling value.

Yet I know a wealthy woman who buys these things just so it's done and when she takes her car in, all she cares about is when the car will be ready and will the "free" coffee be any good.
She isn't trying to save a dime. She believes she's saving herself a future hassle. Even if this doesn't prove to be the case, the value for her is the way she feels when she buys these things. Whatever.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

1968BMW2800 said:


> Truth.
> 
> Even more truth; ain't no such thing as an "extended warranty.
> 
> <snip>


I know, I know.

But it jsut makes the conversation so much easier and less confusing, eh?

BMW has raised this confusion to an art form IMO. How many times have we read stories of people thinking they were buying one, but bought the other?


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

ard said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> But it jsut makes the conversation so much easier and less confusing, eh?
> 
> BMW has raised this confusion to an art form IMO. How many times have we read stories of people thinking they were buying one, but bought the other?


yup.


----------



## LogicalApex (Aug 5, 2019)

1968BMW2800 said:


> Truth.
> 
> Even more truth; ain't no such thing as an "extended warranty." There are various "extended service contracts," with various levels of coverage. Unlike "bumper-to-bumper" original factory warranties, there are, as you know, exclusions, and conditions (as there are, technically, with original factory warranties as well).
> 
> ...


Well the maintenance needs to be done no matter what. I can save some money potentially by shopping around for services being done by a quality indy for bigger services like Spark Plugs, Oil Changes, etc as needed by the service manual. I am new to BMW so I don't have a reputable indy lined up. But I'll definitely reach out to a few highly rated online and see what their prices are like.

Many here can and will wrench themselves which is fine. I live in a major US city and street park. Changing oil on the side of a busy street isn't worth the savings to me.

I will own the car at least 5-7 (likely 10) years unless it is lost in a crash or turns out to be a lemon and BMW buys it back. My MB was costing me about $1200/year on average maintenance wise as I didn't opt for a plan for it, but did extend the warranty.

How much are people who use indy shops spending on average? Obviously pricing varies, but interested in seeing how much you're saving over, at least, the plan.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

LogicalApex said:


> Well the maintenance needs to be done no matter what.
> 
> How much are people who use indy shops spending on average? Obviously pricing varies, but interested in seeing how much you're saving over, at least, the plan.


There's a guy that hangs around here, calls himself "autoputzer." He keeps detailed spreadsheets on long-term ownership costs on all his rides. He doesn't buy pre-paid maintenance plans.

Some people use their BMW dealers for all services, figuring there's less chance of an underskilled person messing up their car over what is really often a simple oil change. Plus, as a business generation tool, many BMW dealers offer "free" multi-point inspections with any service, so they often do plug the car into their fancy BMW diagnostic computer and read out lots of detail about the car's status. Also, any service bulletins can be flagged and handled, usually at no customer cost.

Some of the better independents have good equipment, but BMWNA only offers support and software updates through the dealer network.

These newer Bimmers are complex electronic devices on wheels, so there is something to be said for keeping the care in the car of a BMW dealer.

Value of your time is another factor. Many BMW dealers give "free" loaners, which can add value.

If you do decide to purchase prepaid service, find out from the dealer the conditions under which it can be refunded, like if the car is totaled. Also, shop price. If BMW dealer A gives you a quote, call the Finance person at BMW dealer B and ask them if they can beat the offer you have in front of you. You don't have to buy any of the extended stuff from the dealer that sold you the car.

If one of these products buys you peace of mind, then nothing any of us says really matters.

Your time, your money, your enjoyment of the car. At what price? Up to you.


----------



## LogicalApex (Aug 5, 2019)

1968BMW2800 said:


> There's a guy that hangs around here, calls himself "autoputzer." He keeps detailed spreadsheets on long-term ownership costs on all his rides. He doesn't buy pre-paid maintenance plans.
> 
> Some people use their BMW dealers for all services, figuring there's less chance of an underskilled person messing up their car over what is really often a simple oil change. Plus, as a business generation tool, many BMW dealers offer "free" multi-point inspections with any service, so they often do plug the car into their fancy BMW diagnostic computer and read out lots of detail about the car's status. Also, any service bulletins can be flagged and handled, usually at no customer cost.
> 
> ...


Good point. BMW pricing here for Oil Changes is extremely competitive at $100 for an oil change on my 530e. But the other line items can push things up a fair bit.

I'll shop a few dealers alongside the Indies.

The other nice thing about the BMW plan is I tend to drive a lot and it would cover a maximum of 12 services for high mileage drivers like myself.

Thanks a lot for the all wisdom shared by everyone here on the forums.


----------



## sfscott (Dec 11, 2006)

I am well aware of the difference. When one considers a break job on my X5 with Msport brakes is over $1000 and the regular oil services can be several hundred, it's not a bad gamble if you intend to keep the car for a while. Of course, when it was on lease, none of this mattered.

If you are DIY, then that's a whole other ballgame. But for those that are not and don't have extended maintenance, how diligent are you about following the CBS guidance?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

sfscott said:


> I am well aware of the difference. When one considers a break job on my X5 with Msport brakes is over $1000 and the regular oil services can be several hundred, it's not a bad gamble if you intend to keep the car for a while. Of course, when it was on lease, none of this mattered.
> 
> If you are DIY, then that's a whole other ballgame. But for those that are not and don't have extended maintenance, how diligent are you about following the CBS guidance?


Brake.

Apparently you cannot figure out how not to get screwed.

Seems like a good deal for you then. MSport and all...


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

sfscott said:


> I am well aware of the difference. When one considers a break job on my X5 with Msport brakes is over $1000 and the regular oil services can be several hundred, it's not a bad gamble if you intend to keep the car for a while. Of course, when it was on lease, none of this mattered.


My oil [email protected]/Bay Area dealer(s) on 4-cylinder were $55-$95, some even offered loaners too. 6-cylinder around $10 extra, 8-cylinder $20 extra.

Dealer brake jobs per axle can be $800-$1000. One approach to brake jobs is to buy BMW-logo parts and pay $200-ish labor to indies.

E.g. my set of F30 rear pads + rotors + sensor is around $190-$200 bought from dealer parts desk.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

Another situation where the BMWCCA discount comes in handy. I don't understand why anyone who owns a BMW out of warranty wouldn't join for the parts discount alone.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Local dealers only apply BMWCAA discount on non-discounted prices for parts only, so value service/dealer coupon prices already beats out BMWCAA discount(10%-ish), but part desk purchase can still benefit.


----------



## LogicalApex (Aug 5, 2019)

I did some napkin math and looking at BMW Value Service even after dealership negotiation it seems BMW Ultimate Care + would be a net loss for me. Especially considering the PHEV should have extended brake life due to its extensive use of regenerative braking. The big "win" for Ultimate Care + seems to come from frequent brake jobs otherwise it is hard to hit the number.

I was able to negotiate a dealer down to $4400 for 7Y/125K mile coverage from the $5200 MSRP. Here is my napkin math that made me see it as not worth it still.

I made an assumption that I'll be able to use BMW Value Service since that covers up to MY2016 cars from what I can see. It looks like it kicks in roughly in line with the end of the BMW free period that expires in 3Y.

First 3y/36k: $0
Year 4: Oil $90, Microfilter $125, Wipers: $65
Year 5: Oil $90, Brake Fluid $? , Wipers: $65
Year 6: Oil $90, Microfilter $125, Wipers $65, Spark Plugs $216
Year 7: Oil $90, Brake Fluid $?, Wipers $65

Total Estimated @ Dealer: ~$1,086 w/o brake fluid or brake service.

So I'd still have $3314 left over to cover brakes & brake fluid over that timespan.

Seems very clear that Ultimate Care + isn't worth the money. Even if you go high mileage and put is up to 125K miles within 7Y you'll increase your servicing needs to equal 12Y, but only end up just a bit over $2K not including brake jobs. So you'd need to be both high mileage and extremely hard on brakes for a PHEV to make this work out (potentially only via tracking the car?)

Thanks for all the advice in the thread.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

quackbury said:


> Another situation where the BMWCCA discount comes in handy. I don't understand why anyone who owns a BMW out of warranty wouldn't join for the parts discount alone.


I refuse to join a club that would have me as a member.....


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

LogicalApex said:


> Especially considering the PHEV should have extended brake life due to its extensive use of regenerative braking. The big "win" for Ultimate Care + seems to come from frequent brake jobs otherwise it is hard to hit the number.
> &#8230;.
> 
> First 3y/36k: $0
> ...


One of the greatest value of your PHEV car is the 15 years/150000 miles PHEV warranty, which should come performance warranty such that CEL is covered(do confirm with warranty manual).

So beware of comments like ".*... so when the CEL comes on at 60k miles, off they go to get raped*", as *not going to dealer for CEL can cost PHEV owners $$$$$.*

Yes BMW value service is great, my F30 N26 with PZEV has been solely dealer oil change, for $95 with tax on 2.0L, at times it dropped to $50 with coupon, what is not to like? 

And wiper, cabin filter, air filter are usually simple DIY with discounted BMW-logo parts available online, so those costs can be minimized.

And in my experience with 2 bimmers, maintenance plan/ESC would have been 100% waste of money.


----------

